# Glock 2 gen vs 3 gen



## parolebear (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone like the 2nd gen grip better than the 3rd?  The finger ridges just do not line up with my hand (small hands).  Everyone wants the 3rd, I think mainly because of the light rail and it is the newest (some opinions the best).  Just wonder how many people use the rail that they pass good buys up to get?

I took my 19 (and 32) and dremeled the finger grooves off put skateboard tape on it and ended up with the feel of a 2nd gen and the light rail of a 3rd gen.  Thoughts??

I realize that I mostlikely I will not be able to sell them but I don't plan to as they feel great to me.  Just wanted to throw it out for discussion.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Feb 6, 2009)

I did the same to my Gen. 3 GLOCK 23.

I didn't like the "checkering" they use, or the finger grooves. I went at 'em with some sand paper and now it's all good.

I don't intend on ever selling it, but I'm sure a new frame could be had from GLOCK for a reasonable price.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 6, 2009)

I prefer GEN 1 Grips!


----------



## parolebear (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm not a dumb as my wife says.  Thats my story,


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 6, 2009)

I got the 23 for its size but actually like the gen3 feel of the 22 a tad better ...... I got mine for a nice lite CC weapon an its awsome for that !!!  glad I got the gen 3 because its the one they recomend for the 357sig barrel which I want too get as well ..very powerful lil round !!   as for the rail ... I will be using it for a compact laser  as soon as I can make my febel mind bout that !!! + I have seen some small but powerful lite setups I like too !!!... I do wish the fingergroove was a lil farther from the trigger guard but ..... I digg this lil weapon !!!! its my 1st Glock but wont be my last !!!!


----------



## parolebear (Feb 6, 2009)

Redneckcamo I like the feel of the mid size guns.  I have a 32 (mid size 357) that I cut the finger grooves and I have a 23 barrel for it.  I have found that it cycles and feeds without a hitch.  The mags feed the same also for me.  I have a 9 to 40 barrel for the 19, may sell it as they overlap.  Hate the plastic guns but love the Glock (I know I'm confused) as they always go bang and very easy to work on.  Like the look of a revolver but hard to beat the firepower.


----------



## butshot (Feb 6, 2009)

Sportsmans Guide had an add on rail in one of their catalogs, it was around $60.00 + shipping, less if you are a member. I have both 2nd and 3rd gen Glocks, I like'em all! I do like putting my Insight light/laser combo on my 3rd gen 19 and 21 though. I've thought about buying a new frame for my 22, has anyone ever done this? I wonder if the headquarters in Smyrna would sell one?


----------



## EMC-GUN (Feb 7, 2009)

Brownell's has a writeup on their website on filling the hollow in the backstrap with Acra Glas and grinding to fit. Pretty neat article. Turning a first Gen to a slim frame.


----------

